# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  زهرة النرجس  - شعر فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

_يانرجسا شغف الفؤاد بحبه 

وتكاملت أ لوانه تتنوع

حتى النفوس تصدّعت انفاسها
ماشاء ومض للحياة فيلمع

وعطورها اخّاذة لنفوسنا
فكأنها في غصنها تتطلّع

وجنائن في الارض ترفد عطرها 
فشذاؤها بجماله يترجع

يانرجسا خلب العقول جماله 
وكماله وبهاؤه يتضوّع

ملك الورود سعادة لا تنثني 
والنفس في ألق الرجا تتصنع 

حتى كأن الله صاغ جمانها
في مهدها من عطرها يتنوع 

فاذا النهار تبلّجت اعطافه 
فشموسه بسنائه تسترجع

شعر
فالح الحجية_

----------

